# Need help assembling old yardmachine tiller 390



## Christine4 (Mar 16, 2021)

Would someone have some time to take a look at photos I have of my Yard Machine (I think 390) tiller and tell me how to put it back together? My ex stole parts off of all my tools and belongings to make them unusable. I tried to go by the manual I found online, but something seems a little hokey. I want to put it back together for a gift for my son. Thanks so much!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You can go ahead and post some pictures and I'm sure some members will comment and help you out.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Christine, welcome aboard....

Attached are parts diagrams for a Yard Machines Model 390. These diagrams should be extremely helpful in illustrating how the parts go together.

PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


----------



## Christine4 (Mar 16, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. You can go ahead and post some pictures and I'm sure some members will comment and help you out.


Great! Thanks!


----------

